# My Findings last night.



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

So the wind was nice and I figured I would go do a little scouting for some flat fish although I think the water is still a little cool for them to be around.

I went to three of my local areas, I counted over 300 flounder "stopped the counting game I was playing" all in the 10-11inch range haha... Saw a few around 15-16" didn't bother to stick them.

TLDR: There are flounder but small, no decent numbers of even small/medium size fish still need the water to warm up.

Fun Fact: I pulled up on a creek mouth that was very skinny on a hard incoming tide with lots of rocks/oysters around it and there lay the biggest snook I've ever seen in person.. I would guesstimate 30lbs and around 40inches? Tried to get the phone out to take a photo water was like glass, but he spooked.:thumbdown:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

And you are located where? Near what city?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Ahh I'm on the east coast of Florida now, I still like the people and this forums so I still hang out here. NE Florida, St.Augustine area.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was gonna say, heck its possible ta have snook up here since we had a great white recently!!!!! makes more sense where you are at though!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not possible to have a snook up here now and I have really never heard a confirmed report of one here. He is at the same latitude but has the Gulf Stream pouring hot water on him all the time.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Not possible to have a snook up here now and I have really never heard a confirmed report of one here. He is at the same latitude but has the Gulf Stream pouring hot water on him all the time.


There have been several caught over the years in this area. If I remember right, some guy caught one last year in WINTER in his kayak in Pensacola. It was posted here on PFF.

Here's the link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/2-1-surprise-289361/


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

03/18 Still no flatties over here guys ;(


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I take it you have an HPS setup now? How is it working for ya?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Actually I've got everything I need for the HPS setup, running 6 150's, however I'm waiting on my Father to get back into town as he will be the one welding the brackets on the boat for me. 


Stuck 30 last night with the 500 halo's.. Saw some giant snook to, was a good night except the wind.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I noticed less ripple glare when I switched to HPS. I think you will like them, be warned that the first few times you use them you might not like them. They seem dim to me because of the color of the light. After your eyes get used to the yellow tint you will be amazed at how well they actually do work.

Wheres the pics of the 30? And what is a snook?


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

^ you're a funny guy drift!

I haven't even had the chance to go on a boat and see hps lights, I know the are a more orangeish color even more so than the yellow of halo's. But with that many lumen riding on the front of the boat I can't go wrong "jinx's self"

No picture, all around 16-18inches nothing to brag about and one about 5lbs, that was probably 25ish and fat.

I've seen so many snook here recently, and they are big to. One I saw last night was certainly over 40 inches, thought it was a shark at first.


----------

